# Ambitious Start But Nervous....



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

I we are just getting started and ran into a seller who wants to unload his entire herd abut 40 goats. He lives out of town and says his goats are not getting the attention they need. I am new to this but I do know that some of the babies died from coccidia and he has on limping goats. Everything I read tells me to run but I am drawn to these animals which need some serious TLC... Please share your advice. I have 4wooded acres full of bush and pine. I am fencing and building housing this week.

How big of a house?
Do I need to segregate and separate?
Create separate housing?
Worm, worm worm?

Abandon ship?


Thank in advance...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly, even 1 goat needing attention is a lot. If you have never owned goats, I wouldn't do this. 40 is just way too many for a first time person. Would he be willing to sell a few? Just buy a few from this person and at least you will be helping them. As hard as it will be to walk away from the rest, it truly is hard to take care of them all. Plus 4 acres will not be enough in the long run for 40 goats.

You do need to separate the males and females. I have 3 females and they have a 12x24 space in my barn and that doesn't include the kidding stalls.

To catch and deworm 40 goats would be daunting. I can't even imagine doing that without the proper facilities of being able to herd them into an enclosure to catch them easier and then be able to release them after you are done with worming and hoof care.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

_I have to agree here. It is a daunting task for a beginner.

Checking into if you can buy 5-10 would give you still a LOT to work with but a more manageable number.

Do you have money for vet bills? you would do best to have them checked over by a vet and have fecals run. This will tell you what you are dealing with worm/cocci wise and you can treat correctly. A good vet can also palputate to check for pregnancies. YOu want to be prepared incase the bucks were in with the does.

_


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree, that is a LOT for someone that is just getting started. And to start off with a herd had is not well maintained is not a good idea. Goats are a joy to have but if you start out like that you could get burnt out and out be able to see the joy of it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Abandon ship 
Way too much for a newbie IMO !
Me just having four in th every beginning was crazy but doable.
Forty would be just overwhelming !!
I understand you want to help them and that is commendable , but not knowing much about goat husbandry going into this blindly would be suicidal (IMO )

Not all the goats will get what they need most likely just because you will be up To your nickers with responsibility.
Get yourself a couple and go from there. I also recommend reading , reading and more reading on goat husbandry before committing.
I wish I had done more research , but were OK , mainly because of having this forum to fall back on if I need help and advice......someone is always here to help , this is a awesomea group 
Good luck !


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

I started with 2 and they are still living despite my ignorance. Even though they are needy you must consider what you can do for the few. Goats can survive a lot but it sure makes you feel bad when you could have done better for them but didn't know how. I think the person trying to "unload" this group should be more honest about what it will take to manage that many.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree trickyroo, the forum has been most helpful and encouraging. There doesn't seem to be a question too "dumb" to ask!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I grew up with goats. Had small herd as a kid. We as a family cared for them. Now I have 15 to care for. I do this on my own and its a fulltime job. Worming, feeding, feet, shots, kidding, breeding, I would not recommend to start with 40 especially 40 who potentially could all need major care due to illness. I just bought a Boer who is going to need extra care and its going to take months to get her back if she ever completely recovers even.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

RUN!!!! RUN!!!! RUN!!!!.....Did i say RUN??? .....I only have 6...they are healthy ..>>>and ITS A FULL TIME JOB >>>AND ITS EXPENSIVE TO KEEP THEM THAT WAY!!! DO you REALLY wanna start your venture into goats with "WILD AND SICKLY GOATS"?? 
I have a few acres of land myself and 4 ac vs 40 goats would be overwhelming alone in my honest opinion...I can understand you wanting to help these poor goaties...if it were me...(if you can get these goats at a deal) Id buy them and take them straight to the sale barn...Most if not all would be slaughtered..which may be whats best for them in their current condition..THEN>>>Take your profits from the sale barn and buy whatever goat breed that interest you the most from "A REPUTABLE BREEDER" (These goats will not be cheap initially) The reason being QUALITY..And a QUALITY GOAT will DEFINATLY be alot CHEAPER >>"IN THE BIG PICTURE"...IT TAKES DEDICATION TO TEND TO SICKLY GOATS..and A TON OF IT!! Alot of times a sick goat will go down sooo fast no matter what you do , or how much $$ you spend , YOU WILL NOT SAVE IT!! Think about what ive recommended LONG AND HARD...and study, study, and study some more...If what ive said doesnt make sense at the moment, I ASSURE YOU THAT IT WILL IN TIME!!! 
BEST OF LUCK TO YOU IN WHATEVER YOU DECIDE.....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with others. 40 is way too many, and not knowing their health could mean lots of money and time to get them healthy. Not to mention if any have CAE/CL or Jones disease, you wouldn't want to start your experience that way. Maybe you could find a few 2-5 from a tested herd and then you'll know they should be coming to you nice and healthy and you could start breeding sooner than if you have to nurse some back to health.
WARNING Goats are addictive.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Start off with a few, VERY HEALTHY goats from a GREAT breeder. You will be super glad you did. (=


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Please please please don't buy 40 questionable goats. I bought 14 a while back that didn't even need much work just a lot of hoof trimming and deworming and a few vaccinations. They are almost too much for me. The thought of catching and holding unwilling adult goats was daunting, much less doing things to them while holding them. Because not matter what, they are not just going to stand there and let you do it unless and until they trust you 100 percent and probably not even then. I have had mine now for about 3 months and they are just now coming around. A few of them still do not even allow me to touch them. I have been around animals large and small my whole life. I have a cattle chute with a calf head catch that I can use to restrain the adult goats when needed and that works ok because mine have horns. And I still need another adult for many things that I need to do with them. Please set yourself up for success and not failure. Get a few really nice healthy goats and go from there. Those 40 are not your responsibility as much as you want to help them.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone...I will take it all into consideration.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not going to try to talk you into or out of it (although I will admit i agree with the rest) that said, if you decide to take on this many I would suggest finding a really good vet first that will tend to livestock plus i would make sure you have proper fencing, housing, feed, a few medical items and read read read everything you can get your hands. I would also not plan on keeping them all but if your insistent on taking them on them maybe you could do so and find them new homes. I would also recruit some help if you can. Good luck!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't do it. Run from this. You won't be able to catch up with all the problems involved in this issue and sounds like some of these are in bad shape. You will be exhausted, frustrated, and even financially depleted if you tackle 40 unwanted uncared for goats plus you also run the risk of bringing hoof rot, CL and or other things onto your property that you do not want to have started if you so desire to eventually purchase healthy animals. I know it is hard to see animals go uncared for but... There are rescue situations that are do-able and then there are... other ways to rescue in these types of situations that help end sickly animals misery. This is a no can do thing for a first timer. But if you do feel that it is something you must do & feel in your heart that you just have to do this.. get a helper & support... get your property ready first with seperate pens for the sickly animals to put them in and be prepared to doctor up and trim 40 hooves x 4.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I also recommend starting off with a few healthy goats then if you find it in your heart to rescue some unwanted ones.. you can decide if you have the set up to make that a 'can do' thing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

My first thought is 4 acres is not enough for 40 goats. You will run out of feed for them and have to feed hay all the time before your 2nd year.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I whole heartedly agree with all posts here . 
We only want to help you , not discourage you .
( I say all this in a caring , understanding tone )
But it truly is a huge task you are taking on here without 
the knowledge or possible means to accomplish all that is needed.
Your heart is in the right place , for sure , but taking on a responsibility like this will most likely leave a bad taste in your mouth and keep you from enjoying what goat keeping is all about. You may not be able to enjoy watching a beautiful healthy happy goat run and jump around , eat his food or come over to you for a head scratch because you are dead tired , regretting everything, and no time for yourself or others anymore.
Once a hobby of having a few goats to care for and love becomes a chore , then all the fun is gone ....not what you wanted to happen Im sure . But I can almost guarantee it will happen.

Get some healthy goats , and enjoy them :hug:


----------

